# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Шуточные правила форума

## Irina

*
На одном из форумов прочитала вот такие правила,временно введенные 1 апреля
*
Управление движением форума

* Ездить рекомендуется в соответствии с правилами русского языка.

* Попытки что-то объяснить инспектору приводят к замечанию в правах, либо лишению прав.

* За рекламу, наклеенную на машину, могут отобрать права.

* Ездить и материться запрещено.

* Предупреждения за нарушения правил выносятся публично, а временное лишение прав может превращаться в театрализованное представление.

* У злостных нарушителей не только отбирают права, но и рекомендуют им ездить на машине "где-нибудь в другом городе".

* Нарушители могут быть лишены прав по результатам переписки.

* Права выдаются следующим образом: претендент заполняет анкету в Администрации. Если анкета правильно, корректно и полно заполнена, то приглашение приходит в почтовый ящик. Это приглашение можно обменять в Администрации на права.

* Номерные знаки водитель придумывает себе сам. Неприличные и дурацкие знаки могут привести к отказу в регистрации машины.

* Участник дорожного движения не может делать замечания другому участнику дорожного движения по поводу манеры ездить. Однако, он может пнуть его машину в бампер для вызова модератора.

* Администрация может закрыть улицу (предварительно проколов шины наиболее активным водителям), если считает, что дальнейшее движение по ней нецелесообразно.

* Регулирование дорожного движения производится путем предупредительных выстрелов по участникам дорожного движения.

* Администрация не закрывает улицы по просьбе участников дорожного движения.

* Если нарушителя, временно лишенного прав, поймали в маске и на другой машине, то его выставляют из города без права возвращения.

* Правила дорожного движения устанавливает Шериф. Шериф при необходимости может нарушать собственные правила. Жаловаться на действия шерифа можно в "Спортлото".

----------


## Akasey

очень даже не шуточные

----------

